# 212 pound yellowfin caught on shore



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

this was sent to me today and i couldnt even belive it till i watched it .

for sure not the OB jetty but DANG !


http://www.sportfishingmag.com/species/tuna-fishing/massive-yellowfin-tuna-caught-shore


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you say "rod-butt hernia"?

I think that was Joe's Bayou in Destin. Used to get them all the time there.:whistling:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep, it's that time of the year. Mahi and marlin are thick right now but I haven't seen any tuna, usually there are a few caught this time of year. Pretty cool off the rocks.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

now that's badass!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe that one was caught on Ascension Island, or at least that's where it said it was caught a couple weeks ago when a friend sent me a pic of it. I'm dying to see that place


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I was about to say that it definitely wasn't Australia. 

Ascension I would agree. You can see the cinder cones in the background of the film and you have to try to figure....where is a place with that type of terrain. My other guesses would be Cape Verde or Azores. Cape Verde has a lot of that type of terrain and a lot of big YFT. This guy is Scandinavian or Danish or something. I can't understand what he's saying. Maybe someone who speaks the language can inform us.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Youtube Ascension Island spear fishing. You can hire a guide for a tuna hunt with a speargun. Halfway between South America and Africa. Sits in the middle of the ocean. Far from anything.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

In Hawaii a lot of large pelagic fish are caught from shore In Guam from wade fishing the edge of the reef.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

It could very well be Ascension Island. I watched a video called "Jurassic Aquatic" (which has since been removed) where the guy had a 6-700 pound blue freely swim up to him as well as 200+ pound yellows all around.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's awesome. Wish we had some place like that.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

http://youtu.be/-obZZAXlkt8

Ascension Island free diving to spear #200+ YFT


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

where can i get that neon braid from? (think its braid cant see him using mono)


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Pause the video and then google the sponsors that make the spear guns and gear.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

J0nesi said:


> where can i get that neon braid from? (think its braid cant see him using mono)


http://www.neptonicsystems.com/index.php

Contact Josh at Neptonic Systems


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Is we did the NMFS would make us quit fishing it.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah if you look at the 2 videos the fish are being weighed at the same place.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

J0nesi said:


> where can i get that neon braid from? (think its braid cant see him using mono)


 its Berkley braid.


----------

